# Do I need any certification or licence to sell coffee beans/ground coffee online in the UK?



## sere (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi everyone. I'm starting a coffee business but am struggling to find information on which legal licence we need to sell coffee online in the UK. Does coffee count as a food product? if so what do we need to apply for to sell our product?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/45490-laws-and-regulations-on-roasting/

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/3553-lawsregs-on-roasting/


----------

